# Rudi's new collar!!! finally!!!!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i swear i've been waiting by the mailbox for 2 months.. ok, that is exaggerating but... i feel like i've been waiting forever!!! it's FINALLY here!!!! yay! it's perfect!!!









lookin cute... with her painted toes and new collar!!!








rudi and her eye boogies
















posing!








kissin daddy
















PLEASE excuse my nastiness... i dont always look nasty hahaha. i just got done cleaning and shaving my husky. lmao
















posin with the camaro








rudi says thanks for viewing !


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good!! Where did you order it from?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww it looks good. Is it a stillwater collar?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yep, i love the stillwater collars!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks stillwater to me.....She looks beautiful!!

But the shipping thing is weird. If it's stillwater. I normally have my collars in just 3 or 4 days....


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks good! i love the painted nails so cute, i want to paint my girls but my boyfriend says no haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> yep, i love the stillwater collars!!


Yeah I love stillwater collars too. I gotta get the girls all new ones.

I found this place that makes some NICE padded collars I am getting me some of these too
Bulldog Supply Company Pit Bull Collars, Leashes & Weight Pulling Harness

I have a thing for collars.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Yeah I love stillwater collars too. I gotta get the girls all new ones.
> 
> I found this place that makes some NICE padded collars I am getting me some of these too
> Bulldog Supply Company Pit Bull Collars, Leashes & Weight Pulling Harness
> ...


You and me both. Zoe has 6 or 7 collars so far..LOL

I love those padded collars....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well, i think it took like 10 days to get mine, both times i ordered it.

and i also have a thing for collars, i am a collar madwoman. always buying, always wanting. lolol!!

im totally going to check out that website, i looooove collars <3 heehee

thanks for the good comments, i love my rudi. she's a gem heehee


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

damn... and i thought i was bad with all the pairs of kicks i own hahaha


rudi looks great... just wondering how she let you paint her nails LMAO she's very cute


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice! I love your pups coloring as well.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Very nice! I love your pups coloring as well.


go brindles!!! :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well... at first she was sleeping. and i didn't paint the nails, btw... i have no patience for dog nails!! the only time she gets them painted are when one of my boss's daughters gets bored and goes YAY NAIL TIME. at christmas time Belle had red and green nails!

But anyways, first she was sleeping... then she woke up and i told her to stay, and she just laid on her back with her paws in the air... she was quite pathetic. hahaha!

YAY BRINDLES. i love my brindle babe


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> yep, i love the stillwater collars!!


i second this! Stillwater makes the most quality collars (and walking harnesses) for the price you can't beat them and they look great!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

The collar looks very nice. I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

love the collar....i guess now i will have to try a stillwater collar


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

i cant wait to order mine too i do have a fancy collar that my bestie bought me its got rhinestones but its way big!!! cant wait to buy from stilwater and the toes are wayyy cute cant wait to paint my bbys when my hubbies not lookin haha us gals gotta look cute


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

pups always gotta look cuuuuuute!! so i got cute yellow with red nails!! hah.

when Belle was growing up i would alwaysss buy her cute collars. flowers, polka dots, rhinestone collars, pink, purple, etc. hahaha. now i just got her a cute pink and black stillwater. she looks great in it


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She's so darn cute. Nice collar.


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

She looks great! loving the collar....oh yeah Brindles FTW!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks everyone!! she's my little baby


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Rudy is startin to look sexy! Got any pics of her sprawled out being lazy that Chino could have? LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

spnall4 said:


> She looks great! loving the collar....oh yeah Brindles FTW!!!


Right on bro! If it ain't a brindle.. you need to take it back!

NO NO NO JUST KIDDING GUYS! I LOVE ALL COLORS IM JUST PARTIAL! LOL :hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WELLLL staffydaddy, i will have you know i DID just take a video of the pups and rudi TOTALLY sniffs belle's butt. he might like that! oh and she's laying around in it.... yep.... and chewing on a squeaky toy. oh, it's perfect for him! AND she comes up and licks the camera. virtual french kisses for chino!!

oh, perfect pic... the sleepy sezy sprawl out!!:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> WELLLL staffydaddy, i will have you know i DID just take a video of the pups and rudi TOTALLY sniffs belle's butt. he might like that! oh and she's laying around in it.... yep.... and chewing on a squeaky toy. oh, it's perfect for him! AND she comes up and licks the camera. virtual french kisses for chino!!
> 
> oh, perfect pic... the sleepy sezy sprawl out!!:


haaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha "he might like that!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

gorgeous puppy nice collar congrats!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks !


----------

